# wow a new person!!



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey i'm Megz =3
I'm a bit of an animal crazy person, i've kept a lot of animals when i was younger, and still do (10/11 species at the moment, not including fish). Quite into my music aswell, in a band playing Bass Guitar, i'm a alto/sop singer, and I've played piano since i could walk (litrally), i play my acoustic every night and my electric when i feel like it. I also have an electric Violin uder my bed i get out every now and again..
I'm doing National Diploma in Animal Management at BCA College in Maidenhead (2nd year) and I'm loving it!

I've been breeding mice for about 2 years now, not specialising in anything, and not working with any show animals (unfortunatly). Originally bred to feed my corn (not live dont worry) but never got the guts up to kill them or send them off to get gassed, so i sent them to my petshop where they're aways snapped up. I alway knew that mice had some very interesting colours, and their names, but i didnt think of breeding for those colours. That pretty soon changed, and not i'm breeding out to find out the dominant and recessive genes of different colors (practical side of things now that i now the theory). I've hand raised a litter or pups, and they've come out vey healthy and tame, and they always squee to me and try to groom me (very cute). I have around 20 mice now not including babies,
1.0.0 Champaign Self
0.1.0 Champaign Broken
0.2.0 Black Broken
0.1.0 Black Self
1.0.0 Ivory Satin Longhair
2.1.0 Yellow Broken
0.2.0 Yellow Self
1.0.0 Dove Self
0.3.0 Chocolate Broken Tan
0.1.0 Chocolate Banded
0.1.0 Chocoate Self
0.1.0 Agouti Broken

Other pets i have are
1.0.0 Chinese Water Dragon Juvie (soon to get a female)
0.1.0 Dog (Bichon Friese)
1.0.0 Cat
0.0.1 Garter Snake (hatchling)
1.1.0 Lion Head Rabbits
0.2.0 Fancy Rats
0.2.0 Russian Hamsters
0.0.15 TropFW Fish
0.0.2 False Widow Spiders


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.A varied lot you have there.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome; um, what do the numbers in your critter list mean?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks 
The numbers stand for the sex of the animal(s)
The first (1.0.0) is the number of males, 
The second (0.1.0) is females, and the last (0.0.1) is unknown  dont worry it confused me so much when i first saw it


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum, I must say the numbers confused me a bit as well :lol:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I think exotic keepers tend to use those numbers a lot. I'm afraid my rodent numbers are normally a bit fluid and I'd have to have a count up to be totally sure


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah they do thats where i got them from 
i normally have a litter or 2 of babies, these are just the ones that stay with me


----------

